
‘Their Spirits Were Trapped in Those Masks’ - samclemens
https://www.topic.com/their-spirits-were-trapped-in-those-masks
======
daddosi
It doesnt seem as poorly documented as it is made out to be. Perhaps if you
compare it with other history in general but when it comes to errasing a
people this event is wel documented. We are kinda clueless howmany times we
did one of these? If you take basic population growth the numer of dieoffs
must be horrific.

------
NotSammyHagar
Thanks for posting that. We should never forget that we attempted genocide
against the native americans. We aren't that different today in our attitudes
towards muslims, allowing the creation of secret prisons where we tortured
people.

~~~
nitrogen
I have to object to the use of the word "we" to describe the actions of people
many generations ago. Basically nobody today would approve of the first case,
and proponents of the second case aren't part of the "we" who would be reading
this comment.

~~~
elil17
The US federal government continues to violate treaties by providing
substandard services to reservations. Additionally, the US continues to steal
sacred lands (ie DAPL - the pipeline could easily have been built through a
primarily white town with no religious significance to anyone).

US state governments continue to use history textbooks which gloss over the
Native American genocide and usually don’t mention the 20th century Native
American Movement at all.

I think that’s enough American institutions continuing the oppression of
Native Americans to justify the use of the word “we.”

~~~
DiabloD3
As a white man, I also objected to the US invasion of federally protected
lands, both because of the legal contract we have with the remaining Native
American tribes, and because I believe protecting nature is the highest duty
of mankind, and there is not nearly enough profit in the oil industry to
justify the rape of the land.

So, lets not try to be reverse racist, okay? This is HN, not reddit.

